# Tailgaite Aggressors



## Amanda Staelens (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a lot of tailgate aggressors on a particular road in the town I live in, in extreme cases I have tried for days on the two last occasions which were extreme, to get a hold of the town police, no answer, and no recorded message, or machine to leave a message.
I called the state police and was given an address of mass.gov/dotrmv and have looked online for the past two days for this form and can not locate it. Finally found one I can send through the mail. But on the bottom of the form it says the form in its entirety is available to the other party upon request.  I understand them able to read the complaint. But then again I don't know if I want this highly aggressive man who was "Bullying" me by tailgating less than four feet from my car at 45 mph to know my name or address. Im not sure what to do, take a chance hes not some violent criminal who could come to my home. And am I supposed to call the local police then, the ones who never answer the phone? I suppose I just posted to find out if anyone knows the location of this mysterious form I can not locate, rather then have to mail them in. And just some opinions on the subject. 
thanks


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

If you have a cell phone, why don't you call the local PD while this is happening?


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

by the headline of this thread, I thought you were talking about the Kenny Chesney and the Countryfest concert


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Same advice I gave this person...highwy horritzer.

http://www.masscops.com/threads/whats-a-civilian-to-do-erratic-driver.99999/


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Use your hazard lights. Just pop them on-looks like you're braking without the danger of slowing down into a rear-ender. He'll get the hint.


----------



## Amanda Staelens (Aug 23, 2013)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Use your hazard lights. Just pop them on-looks like you're braking without the danger of slowing down into a rear-ender. He'll get the hint.


I have tried this on several occasions, but it doesn't seem to help, they did not back off the times I tried this. Though I recently got a yellow strobe light at a tag sale used for snow removal vehicles, it plugs into the cigarette lighter. I have it in my rear window and will plug it it next time to see if it helps. And I feel so ridiculous like I'm the only one having this issue. I have been driving twenty years, and in the last year I have come to dread driving.


----------



## Amanda Staelens (Aug 23, 2013)

7costanza said:


> Same advice I gave this person...highwy horritzer.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/threads/whats-a-civilian-to-do-erratic-driver.99999/


lol Thanks for the laugh, I suppose no one would mess with me if I drove that.


----------



## Amanda Staelens (Aug 23, 2013)

DNorth said:


> If you have a cell phone, why don't you call the local PD while this is happening?


I don't have a cell, and the local police in the town never answer , so it might be directed to the sate police who are stationed about fifteen miles away. Though I suppose on the rare chance one is in the area they might look into it.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My usual response to tailgaters is to become the most cautious, polite driver on the road. I make sure I am not going even 1 mph over the speed limit,stop to let other drivers out of side streets and would never dream of going through an "orange" light. They usually get the hint after a bit.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dang! Thought it had to do with football season! We will have about 10,000 people tailgating on campus in 8 days... some start drinking earlier than others. Some (just Google Eaglepost.net) are complete whackjobs. 

Shucks... good luck with your tailgaite-ors.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Try speeding up. You say it happens alot so maybe your driving too slow. 

I fucking hate douche bags who think the left lane is for driving the speed limit. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Amanda Staelens said:


> I don't have a cell, and the local police in the town never answer , so it might be directed to the sate police who are stationed about fifteen miles away. Though I suppose on the rare chance one is in the area they might look into it.


Sorry, but who DOESN'T have a cell these days?
And if it goes to the SP, so be it. Just because the barracks is 15 miles away doesn't mean a trooper is 15 miles away. If you are concerned for your safety, then call. Better safe than sorry.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats what happens if you live in Eastern New York in the woods.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

right.as.rain said:


> Sorry, but who DOESN'T have a cell these days?
> And if it goes to the SP, so be it. Just because the barracks is 15 miles away doesn't mean a trooper is 15 miles away. If you are concerned for your safety, then call. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


OBAMAPHONE!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Use your hazard lights. Just pop them on-looks like you're braking without the danger of slowing down into a rear-ender. He'll get the hint.


Works every time if you don't have the ability to pull over and let them go by.
I did it a couple times on the pike on the way home from the cape when traffic came to a stop in the usual locations for no good reason on the wet roadway.
Turns out they all had to rubberneck a Trooper out with a DMV. It was truly a life changing experience.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I usually fire off a blast from my shotgun Joe Biden style, just to keep it interesting. No one tailgates me anymore.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> I usually fire off a blast from my shotgun Joe Biden style, just to keep it interesting. No one tailgates me anymore.


No, you're supposed to have the wife crawl out the small window in the back of the truck with a double barrel shotgun, stand on the tailgate, and fire off two blasts...


----------



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

frank said:


> No, you're supposed to have the wife crawl out the small window in the back of the truck with a double barrel shotgun, stand on the tailgate, and fire off two blasts...


The wind messes up her hair, so she steers from the passenger side and I roll down my window and let Ole Snake Eyes do the talkin and spittin


----------



## Amanda Staelens (Aug 23, 2013)

Wolfman said:


> Are you in the high speed lane?


 No the road is one lane in either direction, and I go five above the speed limit. My concern is a deer or moose going through my windshield.


----------



## Amanda Staelens (Aug 23, 2013)

Amanda Staelens said:


> I have a lot of tailgate aggressors on a particular road in the town I live in, in extreme cases I have tried for days on the two last occasions which were extreme, to get a hold of the town police, no answer, and no recorded message, or machine to leave a message.
> I called the state police and was given an address of mass.gov/dotrmv and have looked online for the past two days for this form and can not locate it. Finally found one I can send through the mail. But on the bottom of the form it says the form in its entirety is available to the other party upon request. I understand them able to read the complaint. But then again I don't know if I want this highly aggressive man who was "Bullying" me by tailgating less than four feet from my car at 45 mph to know my name or address. Im not sure what to do, take a chance hes not some violent criminal who could come to my home. And am I supposed to call the local police then, the ones who never answer the phone? I suppose I just posted to find out if anyone knows the location of this mysterious form I can not locate, rather then have to mail them in. And just some opinions on the subject.
> thanks


 I just feel as though the police in the two towns this happens could do a little something more about the speeding on that road. I had to speed up to 70 mph on a 40 mph road to get this persons plate. I had felt like I had a bit of hope knowing that there was a "Complaint of Improper Operation' form that could be filed, and I located it, and was concerned that the offender could easily view my name , address, phone , and dob. In my opinion someone who can be this aggressive as in one of theses two cases is a criminal. So I was going to find out if I could do a criminal background check first. Well turns out I had sent the RMV an email looking to find out where I can find this complaint form , which at the time I was unable to locate after two days of looking online, and they said they no longer take these forms.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.
-amanda


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Get a Trunk Monkey


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Or jam on your breaks and then sue the shit out of them. 

I am not saying you should do that. It was just a thought passing thru the empty space between my ears. 

Getting hurt sucks so just be safe and pull over to let them pass. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone else thinking this whole story is starting to sound a bit odd? Between the no cell phone, a police department that doesn't answer their telephones ever and being concerned enough to drive nearly double the speed limit to get a license plate, but not wanting to file a report unless it can be anonymous or she can get a criminal background check on the guy (who's info she presumably doesn't know) things aren't adding up here.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> a police department that doesn't answer their telephones ever


I can believe that. If this caller was in the hilltowns in Western Mass many of the departments only have part-time hours and the calls would most likely be dispatched out from Northampton Control anyway. Some departments only patrol 2nd or 3rd shift on the weekends and that's if they have any money in the budget. The Troopers handle a lot of calls out in those areas and the local officers are routinely on-call and get paged out from their homes. Living out in the country has it's advantages but when it comes to response time from police.fire/EMS people have to accept that a 3-4 minute response time is not realistic.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> Funny - in less than 3 seconds I found out where she lives, exactly, and her home number, and reference to this thread.
> 
> Yet she's worried about anonyminity? [sic]


How fast did you have to drive for those 3 seconds?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> I can believe that. If this caller was in the hilltowns in Western Mass many of the departments only have part-time hours and the calls would most likely be dispatched out from Northampton Control anyway.


Not disagreeing with you there, but there is someone to report it to even if (like in a lot of places) they don't have the time or resources to send someone out looking for the tool. If that were happening around here, even with a 24/7 PD, odds are they would be too busy to look for him. There's just a much better chance that he would find one of them. In any event, she didn't lose me until we hit the part about driving 70 in a 40 to get a plate and the background check.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

On any multi lane road make sure you stay off the left lane that will cut down your tailgating incidents by a large percentage. On single lane roads write down the agressors plate number and contact police.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If you report it to police, your information is also public record there too. You have to decide what is more important, reporting the aggressive driver, who would likely get only a $35 dollar ticket for following too closely if observed, or your anonymity.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Johnny Law said:


> If you report it to police, your information is also public record there too. You have to decide what is more important, reporting the aggressive driver, who would likely get only a $35 dollar ticket for following too closely if observed, or your anonymity.


The law may have charged since I was there but up until 2005 the identity of victims, witnesses and reporting parties was exempt from public records disclosure and was routinely redacted from released reports.

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

